# Website template for my t shirt website?



## jsfarney (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello, could anyone direct me to a place where I can find free or open source website templates so I can easily create a good looking website for my t shirt designs? Thanks for the help.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

jsfarney said:


> Hello, could anyone direct me to a place where I can find free or open source website templates so I can easily create a good looking website for my t shirt designs? Thanks for the help.


Have you tried the intarweb, aka google? The freebies were not up to snuff, so I paid $150 for an ecommerce template loaded for oscommerce. Best $150 I ever spent..


----------



## aggrovated (Dec 14, 2006)

I use Wordpress with plugins


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

I used WIX to construct my site, pretty easy but took me about 40 hours over the holidays to get it just right. I did have a customer working on my site that supposedly does that for a living but the results were horendous.


----------



## Robin R (Jul 30, 2007)

you also could have a look at prestashop (open source)


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

i am trying to find Intraweb and why it might be good. I am concerned about free templates etc. Why is it free? what am i exposed to? I want to put together a simple attractive catalog type of site to show some of my products and change them as i change the products. T-shirts of course is one of the products. What is a good safe secure reliable site? Costco is partnered with a company that is supposed to have a good package for Costco members and it includes all the ecommerce software...just not sure how easy it is....Although they do have live support...thank you


----------



## sidpayne (Feb 2, 2011)

Big Cartel could be worth a shout. You can add a custom domain to it too. (Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters)


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

sidpayne said:


> Big Cartel could be worth a shout. You can add a custom domain to it too. (Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters)


thanks...i just took a quick peek....and it looks like a very simple package that can get up and running real fast.
I will want to know if i just use my domain name without any add ons to the address.....( i guess so ) 
I also want to find out if i put a link on it to go to my other site. 
I do have a pay pal account but would have to get signed up with the Amex, Visa, master card deal through costco or someone.
thanks for the nice lead
I just noticed my profile says Thanks 0. That is not like me....Is there a certain way to say thank you.....i do not want anyone to think i am not grateful for help....and grateful for this site.
So to you...Thank you..Thank you...Thank you


----------



## sidpayne (Feb 2, 2011)

Gadget: I run my Big Cartel seperately from my website, you can have a "back to site" link put in at the top. I know some people who totally customise it to make it part of their full website, and there are people that will do that for you, which is cost I can't afford so just have it seperately.

You get a domain, e.g. example.bigcartel.com, you can add your own domain e.g. www.example.com (I can't explain this but Big Cartel's help is very good and they will help you), I have also seen people use sub-domains to match it with their main site and integrate it, e.g. shop.example.com

Free to sign up, then have a bit of a play around with it and contact Big Cartel's support if you need help with anything, or check their forums etc.


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

sidpayne said:


> Gadget: I run my Big Cartel seperately from my website, you can have a "back to site" link put in at the top. I know some people who totally customise it to make it part of their full website, and there are people that will do that for you, which is cost I can't afford so just have it seperately.
> 
> You get a domain, e.g. example.bigcartel.com, you can add your own domain e.g. www.example.com (I can't explain this but Big Cartel's help is very good and they will help you), I have also seen people use sub-domains to match it with their main site and integrate it, e.g. shop.example.com
> 
> Free to sign up, then have a bit of a play around with it and contact Big Cartel's support if you need help with anything, or check their forums etc.


thanks again....i will probably open the free one to learn from it....and then i would know better.....I have a domain name.....but my site was not set up anywhere near how i really want it. Big Cartel does seem to have it nice and simple....i hope so....sometimes what looks simple to someone that is not all that computer literate can take an hour just to find what to click....and then it seems easy. 
I have always been concerned when using someone elses template/proprietary software......if there is a problem and i need to leave....i cannot take all the work i did with me. Yes i have my domain name but i would have to build another site and enter everything all over again...( i think ?)
Or i have to build my own site or pay someone to use readily available software so i can go to a different hosting service if i need to....thanks again,


----------



## reftshirts (Mar 24, 2011)

aggrovated said:


> I use Wordpress with plugins


Hey I just wanted to thank you for showing gadget that WIX page ... I checked it out ... I needed a lot of no brainier help since I'm Y2K illiterate  ... saw wix and will try it out ... thanks again ..


----------



## reftshirts (Mar 24, 2011)

wrong ... quoted person I meant it for seaygraphics ... sry for the mix up ...


----------

